# Ferrari 94TR



## mikie81708 (Mar 27, 2012)

Does anyone have any info on a Ferrari 94TR?


----------



## dbear (Sep 17, 2003)

Maybe these folks could help:
http://www.ferrari-tractors.com/


----------



## mikie81708 (Mar 27, 2012)

Thanks for the help dbear. I found that site earlier and have been trying to contact someone at that company since monday... so far no luck. Might have to learn french or german to get some help. lol


----------



## mikie81708 (Mar 27, 2012)

UPDATE Finally got a call back from Ferrari Tractors aka BCS Tractors. The guys name is Eugene and was an extremely nice and knowledgable. They seem to be a real small operation and the email I sent didn't get answered but a little patience and "Old School" calling and leaving messages worked. Owners Manual and Parts Catalog available for the Ferrari 95 only but Eugene assured me that all info and parts compatable. Owners manuals and parts catalog available for $25 each which I didnt exactly skip for joy about, but will suck it up cause at least it's information and parts are available. Also confirmed that parts come from overseas. He generally orders parts once a month and that way his customers can share shipping costs. He says parts generally take 3 days to get to USA.


----------



## dbear (Sep 17, 2003)

Cool. Glad things seem to be working out for you. Did I mention I'm envious? I've had a soft spot for those little 4x4 artics - Ferrari, Goldoni, Zetor...- for almost 25 years now, and just can't seem to present a good enough argument to the CFO to get one.


----------



## mikie81708 (Mar 27, 2012)

Sorry to hear about your CFO dillema we'll have to work on that one! lol Just got my manual and parts book last night... so I am super amped. Mysteries of my tractor being solved with information, just imagine that. Anyway just an FYI parts book and manual are a $30 each cost instead of $25. I did also find a copy of a Ferrari 94TR Shop Manual through http://www.ploughbooksales.com.au/ item Code 013480. It's an Austrailian site and so far they seem to be legit. Cost $16 with overseas shipping.


----------



## jwms (Oct 1, 2013)

I found a site that had the manuals for free (pdf)

http://home.utad.pt/~fsantos/pub-fas/Manual-Ferrari95RS.pdf

I have the 85 manual and engine manual also. 

holler if you have trouble can send email with attachments.


----------



## jwms (Oct 1, 2013)

here is a site that has manual.

http://home.utad.pt/~fsantos/pub-fas/Manual-Ferrari95RS.pdf

have a model 85, just got it and joined forum. looking for info on adding fel.

If you have problems with site, can email manual. have manual for engine as well.

Jim in Seattle


----------



## Tom Vail's (Aug 27, 2021)

mikie81708 said:


> Does anyone have any info on a Ferrari 94TR?





mikie81708 said:


> Does anyone have any info on a Ferrari 94TR?


May be this site help you https://www.allferrariparts.com


----------

